# aggressive cock



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a 08 cock that has claimed 4 nest boxes, and wont let other pairs close to them. He has his own eggs in his box, when its his turn to sit the other pairs are busy building nests. As soon as his mate relieves him, he is over kicking the pairs out of the other boxes. Im worried because he destroyed another clutch a couple weeks ago. Im not over crowded- he is just that aggressive. Any advice?  Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would seperate him and his mate from the rest for now. 

Once they are done with breeding season, you could try the rubberband method to slow him down. Renee has used this method and has a picture here somewhere. Can't use it while nesting.

Here is the picture:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=219788&postcount=4


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a cock bird that did the same thing
what I did was remove the bully from that section and let the pairs you want to pick boxes choose their box
let them get used to it for a bit then I bring the bully back but I hold him in my hands
I then put the bully near the entrance of a nest box with a cock that has claimed it in it
if the cock that claimed it tries to fight him while I hold him thats good cause hes protecting his box
if he doesnt fight then I take it that hes not ready to keep that box
from what I have been told they need to have that fight for my box attitude or they will never get to keep it
you have to remove the bully though for a few hours or sometimes up to a full day and let the others explore the breeding section of the loft and their nest box


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

what i did is two put a cage on one of the nest boxes and put that pair in it for a few weeks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maykuhn loft said:


> I have a 08 cock that has claimed 4 nest boxes, and wont let other pairs close to them. He has his own eggs in his box, when its his turn to sit the other pairs are busy building nests. As soon as his mate relieves him, he is over kicking the pairs out of the other boxes. Im worried because he destroyed another clutch a couple weeks ago. Im not over crowded- he is just that aggressive. Any advice?  Thanks!


If he's on fertile eggs, then there's not a whole lot you can do at this point. I know how destructive an aggressive cock bird can be and what a pain in the tush.............
If he's on dummy eggs by any chance, then I WOULD remove him from the loft and lock up his box for a few days. 
Other than that, it's hard to do anything about him. Actually, this should have been taken care of before there were any eggs to worry about. 
Someone mentioned the bully band that a few of us have used with much sucess, but that's not an option when there are eggs and/or babies around. It's just too dangerous..........there would surely be broken eggs and trampled babies.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Remove the bully for a few days, if not a week or so. By then, the other cocks will claim their own nest boxes. Reinstate the bully, and if the other cocks defend their nest boxes, then all is done. But if not, repeat.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yall keep telling him to remove the bully. You can't do that if he's on eggs that are going to hatch, unless you just throw out the eggs, which is something I couldn't personally do. 
If it was just a cock being a bully to other birds, then yes, removing him MIGHT settle him down.........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> If he's on fertile eggs, then there's not a whole lot you can do at this point. I know how destructive an aggressive cock bird can be and what a pain in the tush.............
> If he's on dummy eggs by any chance, then I WOULD remove him from the loft and lock up his box for a few days.
> Other than that, it's hard to do anything about him. Actually, this should have been taken care of before there were any eggs to worry about.
> **Someone mentioned the bully band that a few of us have used with much sucess, but that's not an option when there are eggs and/or babies around. It's just too dangerous..........there would surely be broken eggs and trampled babies.*


*That was ME, and I did say to use only after breeding season.

As far, as removing the male, I did suggest moving the mate, EVEN if they did give up on the eggs, it might be best. 

I just can't imagine how many more birds and babies he may continue to terrorize or kill, they would be lost too. There really is no solution....perhaps moving the male and hen would be best at this point, and adopting out their eggs to another couple who has eggs or eggs recently thrown out of about the same age???


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Yall keep telling him to remove the bully. You can't do that if he's on eggs that are going to hatch, unless you just throw out the eggs, which is something I couldn't personally do.
> If it was just a cock being a bully to other birds, then yes, removing him MIGHT settle him down.........


That is correct !

How is your loft and boxes set up ? I have individual breeder boxes with fronts. So when this happens I can secure some in their boxes and keep trouble makers out. I can provide feed and water to these individual boxes, which I do when they are pairing up. If you don't have individual boxes, then it's a bit more problematic. 

It's a bit off topic, but I personally like to see aggressive birds. They seem very motivated to return to the loft during a race, for fear someone might be taking over their nest box (s). But, on the other hand, such as in this example, they can be a pain in the rump. There are some theories out there about pigeons which take over the top perches and a number of nest boxes. I have not been able to confirm such things, but unlike some fanciers which remove such trouble makers from the breeding loft, I tolerate them, well I seem now to have a high percentage of trouble makers..... So, there just may be a genetic link.......


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, the bully's eggs have hatched! After I posted the thread this morning, I put another set of four nest boxes in the loft. Tonight after work I found nesting materil in the new boxes! These are across the loft from the other nests. So problem solved-----I hope!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You are lucky you only got 1 bully cock. I have 4! I bully-banded two already and they are not bullying anymore. It seems that bullying are genetically inherited because their fathers were the bully ones. Like father like son!

My bullies take 2 nest boxes and claim 4 perches. I am highly irritated. I think they are doing it for fun. If I make more perches, they take it more. I make more nestboxes, they claim it more. Surprisingly they are very docile towards me. What I did was to have this bird that is rather big, but docile, and somehow ended up keeping the peace. Those bullies don't like to tackle my big, strong bird. I don't know whether you can either bully band after the eggs or after hatching. He might end up choking the babies. One solution I can think off is to lock the pair from their box.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Here is my view on this issue. The bullies are the best breeders, the most dominant in your loft. They love their territory. All my bullies have bred me winners. It may take a few years before you get that breeding section how you want it. What I find is the bullies usually tire over time and will only run two or three boxes. I accomidate the other weaker breeders, by putting boxes, bowls, etc. on the floor. If the cocks cannot defend their property, they go away. I farm out my bullies eggs every chance I get to pumpers. I call these birds top shelf birds. 
If I was going into a loft to buy youngsters without knowing anything about the loft, I would choose the young birds out of the top boxes in the loft. 

Randy


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

i have a few of them that are willing to die for its boxes.... mann they are hard to accomodate but i found a way individual breeding cages, i have a few males also that are very hard to forget on their female and very protective,sometimes takes months to accept their neew mate... this is what i found out on their babies mostly agreesive birds are the first one to mature they always trap first they domanate loft floor,food, and their perch...


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a few birds that are timid in the loft, but extremely aggressive on the nest. It is amazing how protective they are as parents. This is my first breeding season! Im having a blast trying to figure out who to pair with who. As of this morning I have 11 babies hatched out. Im also building my new yb addition this weekend.


----------

